# Advice/help - Agate or ladies......several failed cycles......do we stop now?



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

Sitting at work completely numb after our ICSI cycle was a BFN yesterday..... 

Looking for a little advice/help:-

This is us so far:-

1) Natural conception - mc at 6 weeks - 2010

(tubes found to be bulbous and referred for IVF)

2) Fresh IVF - NHS Guys - 16 eggs 11 fertilised - Day 3 transfer - BFP (mc at 6 weeks) (1 frozen 4bb blast)

one tube removed - one left as told it was still patent and letting fluid through - although I question this as was told previously both were bulbous and ideally have both removed!!!

3) Fresh IVF - NHS Guys - 15 eggs 9 fertilised - Day 3 transfer - BFN (none frozen)

4) FET of 4BB 6 day blast - BFN

5) Fresh IVF - privately funded - Chelsfield Park - 20 eggs collected and only 6 fertilised!!! Day three transfer - BFN (none frozen)

6) Fresh ICSI cycle - privately funded - Chelsfield Park - 12 eggs collected - 11 fertilised - Day 5 transfer of Grade 1 Morula and 2BB Blast - BFN (none frozen)

Just at a loss really - feeling really down about it all and wondering where we go from here.

This cycle we decided to have the Hidden Infections Test with Serum and we were treated for ureaplasma with the long course of antibiotics, followed by a follow up course as it didn't clear straight away - so started cycle clear from that. I had IVIG, baby aspirin, prednesilone steroids and anitiobics (along with hubby whilst stimming) and the hard work appeared to have paid off, as along with the ICSI we had had the best fertilisation and had even got to a day 5 transfer - so we were both feeling positive - but got  BFN yesterday.

We have a follow up consultation we need to book with the Consultant but thought in the meantime would run it past you ladies and Agate?? to see whether you have any advice at all. Just wondering whether we need to know when to say enough is enough and accept it just isn't going to happen for us. 

I know its said that the more cycles you have the less likely it is to work, im going to be 35 in August, we appear to have tried everything and yet just isn't happening.

Any advice would really be appreciated and stop me going mad sitting here at work with everything buzzing round my head and no one to talk to. Helps having people you know are going through the same or similar that can relate/advise etc. rather than just the "pity look" and generally not knowing what to say from people that do genuinely care about us but just don't know what to say or help etc.......so hoping you ladies or Agate could perhaps help me.


thanks

x


----------



## Tiggyxx (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm so sorry my lovely, I'm afraid I'm not much help as just had our first failed IVF but I didn't want to read and run and just wanted to send you so much love and biggest hugs xx I'm so sorry you're going through this, it just isn't fair  have you had all the level 1 tests done through your GP? (Thrombophilia, thyroid screen ect) and thought about level 2 testing (NK cells in particular?) I'm so sorry if you already have xx I sympathise so much, I'm so sorry, please feel free to pm me if you just need some support and someone to chat to xx


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Nat

Although I sadly don't have a success story
to share with you, when I read your post this
morning I didn't want to read and run. I'm so
very to hear about your result this week and
my heart goes out to you during this really 
rubbish time  

Although it's absolutely no consolation right now
you have achieved pregnancy before which is a
massive positive thing  You don't mention it 
but have you had a hysto and scratch prior to any
of your cycles? If not could be worth asking about.
It was something my dr recommended we try next
time.

Please don't worry about your age  Your cycles
have fantastic egg collection and fert rates which
again is a massive plus  Only you know whether
you are able to put yourself through this again but
when you're feeling so raw isn't the time to decide
either way. You need time to grieve before you can
truly look at things objectively - i'm sure you know 
that already  

I'm sorry I can't offer great advice but I've been so
grateful to all the girls on here when someone has 
sent me a virtual hug so hopefully I can make you 
feel less alone by telling you that u and your partner
certainly aren't 

Take care and I hope your follow up gives u the 
answers you deserve x


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Tiggy

All my blood results via my GP always came back normal.

I did have the NK cells test and it came back with high NK cells and so this cycle decided to throw everything at it - IVIG and the steroids, plus ICSI etc.

Thank you for sending me a hug - sending you one back   so sorry to hear you have had a failed cycle - although they always told me to see the first cycle as a trial ready for the second - usually can learn a lot from a failed cycle to take knowledge into making the next successful - wishing you all the luck hun

thanks again for replying........

xx


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Hopefulshell

Thank you for being so positive......when I sit there on my own and with the hubby and think and talk about it we are really lucky in many ways with our cycles and this cycle was one of our best in many ways with fertilisation etc. which gives you some hope......although I forgot to say was very near to being very ill as my estrogen levels went up to 50,000!!! although I didn't feel any different at all and didn't feel poorly at all and got my levels down using Cambergoline, fluids and rest etc. - something is telling me this could have something to do with maybe implanation problems I don't know as I wonder whether my estrogen levls have been high before but just never picked up on. Basically just before egg collection this time my clinic did a blood test and came back high so said if they didn't come down would have to cancel - although they didn't want to cancel if they could help it - anyway they came down and got to egg collection and the rest is history but makes me wonder with all my other cycles I have never been tested bloods wise before collection or after to check oestrogen levels - just something that has come to mind last couple of days wondering whether this could affect implanation etc. etc......!?!?........oh I am rambling sorry..........

I did have the scratch this cycle again - I did it last cycle also - although it wasn't with hysto was just the scratch where the consultant passed the little catheta/sharp ended thing through my cervix and scratched.......think other ladies have a slightly more involved procedure which I would be interested to know about......

My head is all over the place to be honest - sitting here at work going through the motions of working but mind is somewhere else.......trouble is I get frustrated with myself feeling like it as I don't like to feel sad and depressed as its not me.......

We have booked our appointment to go back and see the Consultant so will be interested to see what he has to say and what his honest opinion is on our success with any further treatment.

Thank you so much again hun   

Have a good day
xxx


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Nat

I'm pleased you've had some positive 
responses to your post - hope the support
gives you strength to look forward 

Interesting what you said about eostrogen
levels. At my clinic these are checked after
every scan in the lead up to ec. I've got
the opposite problem to you in that my levels
were v low when I ended up in A&E with ohss!
My clinic don't test again though after ec ...
guess they all have a different approach! I'm
afraid I don't know what impact this has on 
implantation but def a question to ask your dr 

I think a hysto is quite standard practice esp when
cycles haven't work. My dr just said while that was
being done may as well have scratch at the same 
time! Vice versa will apply so maybe worth asking
if a hysto could benefit you or at least rule out 
any hidden polyps etc.

I'm pleased my post sounded positive  I have many
dark times to be sure but knowing that I 'pass' so many
of the hurdles gives me hope. And your cycle history should
certainly give you and your dr hope if you choose to stay
on this horrible journey agggrrrr!!!

Wishing all the best of luck with your consultant 

X


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you. 

Oh right. Sorry to hear you had such a bad time with OHSS hun. It's such a rollercoaster of a journey going through a cycle. 

Thanks again - think hardest part is feeling isolated so hearing from ladies like you in the same boat as such helps get your head around things. 

Have made a note re. hysto etc and will see what consultant has to say. Thanks for that. 

Wishing you luck with your next cycle hun. 

Take care xxx


----------

